
Mozilla Removes Gab.com's Dissenter Plugin from addons.mozilla.org - ericras
https://twitter.com/getongab/status/1116036111296544768
======
qnsi
I dont like what they do over at gab, but I believe people should be able to
install whatever they wish on their phones/computers/browsers

I was expecting better from Mozilla

~~~
cannedslime
I kind of expected it to be honest: [https://www.foxnews.com/tech/mozilla-
gave-100000-to-secure-e...](https://www.foxnews.com/tech/mozilla-
gave-100000-to-secure-email-platform-harnessed-by-antifa-groups) shitty source
I know. But its legit.

~~~
sadris
Gab expected it too. They even instituted anti-hate-speech code into their
Dissenter backend, but it was still banned by Mozilla.

------
Kristine1975
Apparently the add-on sends every URL you visit to Dissenter:
[https://github.com/gab-ai-inc/gab-dissenter-
extension/issues...](https://github.com/gab-ai-inc/gab-dissenter-
extension/issues/51)

That's probably why it was removed.

